# Chi tiết bệnh men gan cao và cách điều trị nhanh khỏi nhất



## avado Việt (18/3/19)

Theo những nghiên cứu khoa học từ thực tế cho thấy bệnh men gan cao tần xuất chủ yếu ở đàn ông. Những người thường xuyên lạm dụng rượu bia khiến tỷ lệ bị men gan cao tăng mạnh như hiện nay.

Bệnh men gan cao là tình trạng lượng men gan trong máu cao hơn mức thông thường, để xác định chính xác tình trạng men gan người ta thường thông qua các xét nghiệm liên quan đến các chỉ số men gan. Khi chỉ số men gan càng cao , tình trạng tổn thương của nhu mô gan càng nhiều.

Một nguyên nhân chủ yếu khiến tăng men gan là do uống nhiều bia rượu, nhiễm virus, dùng các thuốc có hàm lượng kháng sinh cao liên tục do bệnh viêm gan hoặc do bệnh về đường mật,… Những tác nhân này sẽ làm cho các tế bào gan bị tổn thương và sẽ làm tăng lượng men gan tiến thẳng vào máu khiến lượng men gan trong máu tăng hơn so với mức bình thường.

Nếu nguyên nhân do viêm gan virus thì phác đồ cần điều trị bằng thuốc kháng virus, hạ men gan và bảo vệ gan.

Nếu nguyên nhân do uống nhiều rượu bia thì cần tuyệt đối tránh ngay việc sử dụng các chất có cồn và bỏ hút thuốc lá,…

Đồng thời người bệnh nên có một chế độ dinh dưỡng hợp lý, tăng cường hoa quả, rau xanh, rèn luyện thể dục, thường xuyên nâng cao thể trạng.

Gan được biết đến với chức năng đào giải các độc tố có trong các loại thực phẩm và đồ uống ở bên trong cơ thể. Chính vì vậy mà nguyên nhân gây nên tình trạng bệnh men gan tăng cao cũng xuất phát từ thực phẩm và đồ uống mà mỗi người sử dụng hàng ngày.


----------

